# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا حصري :  برنامج مدير الذاكرة وادارة هاتفك CellphoneSoft RAMBlow

## لهلوبة الشرق

*برنامج مدير الذاكرة وادارة هاتفك*  * CellphoneSoft RAMBlow*    Today I will feature 2 of the newest symbian apps to hit the Nokia  applications store for S60 5th edition and S60 3rd edition smartphones.  One of these apps is a powerful utility application to control and  elevate the overall performance of your smartphone’s operating system  with one click. The other 2 applications have two-fold features which  can be used to control how your phone responses to gesture based  controls and it also allows you to listen to your favorite music files  on your Nokia phone whenever you want    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

